# New retoucher site!



## santajuana (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi, everyone, I'd just finished my retouch site (done by me lol), hope you like it!!!

http://www.viewmediaeu.com/photoretouch/

BRegards,

Silvia


----------



## GwagDesigns (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks good, i must say, i need to learn flash


----------



## photogmatt (Apr 17, 2008)

If it was me, I would roll over for the original image, not the corrected image.(ie show your finished product first) But maybe your way is industry standard.


----------



## santajuana (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks both of you, I've done the change! Photogmatt I think that you have a valid point!!!


----------



## trunion (May 17, 2008)

Very Nice work! Did you put it together or contract it ?


----------

